# Quick question



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

What medications, if any, will destroy or negatively affect the cycle in my tanks?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Lots can. Are you wondering about one in particular?


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

No; I'm sad to say that I'm merely an organizational freak and was hoping to label my two boxes of medications and name one as "Medications with a direct effect on the cycle" and the other as "Medications that should not affect the cycle." 

:fish:


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, generally speaking, its not usually a good idea to stock up on meds, as they do expire. If you tell us which meds you have, we can probably help you sort them out. Stuff I keep on hand is Pimafix and Melafix and salt, none of which affect the biological filter. Then again, I also don't advocate the use of any other meds/chemicals unless everything else has failed.


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't have TOO many: Melafix, Maracyn, Maracyn 2, Maracyn Plus, Maracide, TriSulfa, Maroxy, and Tetracycline.

When I was younger, I always got journals for holidays; nowadays, everyone gets me fish medications, tanks, gift certificates, and equipment. _Usually_ it's a good thing.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Most of those will expire.


----------

